# Question re Colt Officers Model Match .22rf Revolver



## SwampWolf (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm interested in buying an OM Match target revolver in .22rf that is in very good to excellent condition. Box and papers would be nice but not required. The revolver will be used in Bullseye matches. What can I expect to pay for a revolver in said condition? Thanks for all inputs and opinions.


----------

